# Another Wiring Question - Switch



## JimiGibbs (Feb 17, 2012)

I have isolated the center rail on the turnout at the top of my layout and want to put a toggle switch to turn on power between the two sections but not sure what switch I need. Was hoping something like this would work.....

http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2062528&numProdsPerPage=60

Also, I have run power to the inner loop and the outer loop shown in the picture and have them connected on a terminal block. I now have a second transformer and controller and would like to add a switch so I could run one train on the inner loop with a controller and one train on the outer loop with the other controller. Just not sure what switch I need....
Thanks,
Jimi


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, I'd forget about the lighted part of the switch, that's frequently problematic in these situations.

If you just want to interrupt power between two loops, a simple SPST 10A toggle switch should do the trick.


----------



## JimiGibbs (Feb 17, 2012)

Will a 12V switch do it?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

No problem at all, it'll work fine.


----------

